# Victor Dog Food



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone use or familiar with Victor Super Premium dog foods? Just considering a move away from corn based feeds. Here's a link, http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Was feeding it to my older female with great results.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Been feeding for about a year with good results Did notice my coop has raised price last 2 times I purchased but still reasonable.


----------



## Houston82 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd suggest eliminating all grains and legumes from your dog's diet. This includes wheat, corn, soy, peanuts, cashews, beans, and more.

You dog will do best eating a paleo/primal diet (for dogs). Humans also do best on a paleo/primal diet, but that's another discussion...

p.s. I use Nature's Variety Instinct and Instinct Raw.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Victor is the worst dog food I've ever fed, loose stools and after a couple of months the coats fade. I tried it 2 different times and the end result was the same. Several people I know that feed it had the same issues. 

If you want to get away from the corn try Dr. Tims or Nutri Source, awesome foods with no corn.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

Victor has never had any recalls, a very decent food. 

Problem with corn in dog food is the quality of it. Far from human grade, it is often contaminated with molds/ aflatoxin . The FDA allows certain limits in human and pet food, but unfortunately testing sometimes get neglected and it takes reports of dying animals for the FDA to get involved. 

The less grains / carbs one can afford to feed your pets it makes for a healthier dog. Carbs in them self are not bad, it is from what food source. Vegetables and fruits better then potato, peas, tapioca, corn, wheat, etc. 

While Victor is a fine food, if it does not work, look at Dr. Tim's, because it really is a quality food made for performance dogs.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Just considering a move away from corn based feeds.


David, have you (or anyone else out there and their _*bank account*_) heard of Wysong Epigen? I was staggered when I saw not the price (makes a $100 entry fee for the open look like flax seeds) but that it was canine/feline food! - and at 60 percent protein (!!) from organ meats (!!!).

MG


----------



## dckdwg82 (Feb 5, 2014)

sapitrucha said:


> Victor is the worst dog food I've ever fed, loose stools and after a couple of months the coats fade. I tried it 2 different times and the end result was the same. Several people I know that feed it had the same issues.
> 
> If you want to get away from the corn try Dr. Tims or Nutri Source, awesome foods with no corn.


 Lol. Maybe worst for your dog but not everyones. Mine do very well on Victor and do terrible on Dr. Tims. To the OP try it, its the only way to find out. I use the 24/20 blend and have great results. I have one male with stomach issues and its the only food he does good with.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Victor 26/18 Professional dog food has proven to be a very good dog food for our 3 labs. Plenty of energy, firm stools, shiny coats. We run hunt tests, field trials & hunt our labs. A great food @ reasonable price. Check it out. I think web site is victordogfood.com. Depending where you live, it may be hard to find. It is USA made in Texas


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

been on it for a year and half. my dad is a dealer so i get it at wholesale. i feed the Hi Pro Plus 30/20. coat never looked so good. firm stools. actually had a discussion all about stools for like 10 mins the other day within a few hours poop is rock hard and dark. i know a few pros feed the purple bag which is 26/18 and all their dogs do good on it as well. it delivers more nutrients per cup than Euk. which was what i was feeding so i went from 6 cups of Euk a day to 3.5 of Victor. plus its a true 40lb bag and usually $10-20 cheaper than Euk 29lb bag.

FYI prices went up from the company by $1 so be prepared for your local retail store to go up based on their profit margin. my dad informed me he was just going up $1


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

David, me and most the guys i train, and hunt with have been feeding it for the last year. Contact Joe Overby as he's sort of the one that got us in north georgia all going on it. we've all been REAL PLEASED with the results.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone out there use the "Grain Free Yukon River Salmon 
& Sweet Potato" ? I am currently using a grain free food (Natural Balance), but it is only 20/10 Protein/Fat, which doesnt seem to be the norm for working dogs.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

.44 magnum said:


> Problem with corn in dog food is the quality of it. Far from human grade, it is often contaminated with molds/ aflatoxin . The FDA allows certain limits in human and pet food, but unfortunately testing sometimes get neglected and it takes reports of dying animals for the FDA to get involved.


When Diamond had problems with aflatoxin contamination, I read an explanation of testing (and occurrence) that made it sound difficult to prevent. Avoiding corn seems like a solution.

I have another concern with corn and soy, though, and that is the prevalence of GMO products. In a feeding study on pigs the GMO feed was associated with inflammation and other abnormalities. Not something on which I want to take a chance, for myself or the dogs.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been using this food for over a year now. Dogs are doing great on it. Had a friend that just switched and his dog is doing great on it as well. CamoDog, give it a shot, I think you will like it. I have never used that exact formula but love what I have used.

Russell


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

CamoDog said:


> Anyone out there use the "Grain Free Yukon River Salmon
> & Sweet Potato" ? I am currently using a grain free food (Natural Balance), but it is only 20/10 Protein/Fat, which doesnt seem to be the norm for working dogs.


the grain free does come in smaller bags and is more expensive. when my dad signed up to be a distributor they included a few bags of the grain free for free. probably healthier for the dogs but he didnt notice any difference between it and their regular food as far as stool, coat, behavior etc


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

David, I have been feeding it for 1 year, my female looks better now than she did a year ago on pro plan. A buddy of mine has his 2 dogs on it as well.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

David, like Blaine said I've been on it for over a year. I have yet to see a price increase and was actually told last week that I would not see one. I don't really feed any less than I did on euk but the kennel as a whole does very well on it. I have had only one dog not have great stool quality and only one other with a dull coat. FWIW, she's been on 4 other foods in her life and has never had a shiny coat. I feed the 24/20 and I like the weight management and recovery. Its a great food for the money. Its funny, I hear some say its the worst thing they've ever fed and I ask them what they're feeding now? Almost always its PPP...and that's BY FAR the second WORST food I've ever fed...right in front of science diet! Id recommend it to anyone. The distributor is in alpharetta. If you need his contact info let me know. I'll be glad to get you 2 together.


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

Been feeding for about seven months solid stools,shiny coat and tons of energy.This food is five star rated.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been feeding my dog the 26/18 formula for about a year now and he is doing great on it. One of my trainer's personal dogs was having weight issues and we started talking about the Victory food. He switched is personal dog to it and ended up going with the Victory 26/18 formula for all of his dogs.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

the price change that we are experiencing is related to the trucking/distrubution partner not the manufacturing plant. the company that delivers to our region has said all their dog food will be going up $1 for transportation costs.


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't have any experience with it but I switched to Dr. Tims a month ago and so far so good.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I started the thread because I have been feeding one of my dogs on the Victor 30/20 for about a month with good results in terms of stools & appetite. Both had been a problem on previous feed. I'm considering moving all my Dogs to Victor & just wanted some experience from others. 

Another consideration is that I am opening a boarding kennel & will need to decide soon what feeds I'll offer.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Granddaddy said:


> I started the thread because I have been feeding one of my dogs on the Victor 30/20 for about a month with good results in terms of stools & appetite. Both had been a problem on previous feed. I'm considering moving all my Dogs to Victor & just wanted some experience from others.
> 
> Another consideration is that I am opening a boarding kennel & will need to decide soon what feeds I'll offer.


I too had a problem with appetite with my previous food. Now with victor. The bowl might be on the ground for 3 or 4 mins before it's gone. Must taste pretty good.

if u have a federal tax Id and you won't infringe on any other distributorships u could probably become one for your kennel. Mark up is like $3. So for example my dad goes through 16 in 2 months, plus one for me and 3 for myself. Then sell the other 30 bags for $3 markup and you are looking at making $90 every 2 months or roughly 3 bags of high performance 30/20 paid for. Over a year $540 or 18 bags/2 months usage paid for. 

There isnt any a minimum time frame (just min order size=1 ton=50 bags) that's just his usage to go through a ton


----------



## Luc2121 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've heard lots of good stuff about victor dog food, just cant seem to find it in canada. Been feeding fromm grain free


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Been feeding it for two years....no probs ....love it. 20 + dogs


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

I will give it a try. I know I have had it with premium performsance.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

My minimum order is 15 bags. Any version. I'm glad the 30/20 is working for you. By far the most popular food I sell to clients is the 24/20 but following a close second is the grain free joint health. Many of my obedience and boarding clients like it. The Yukon Salmon is also quite popular as it too is grain free.


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2010)

My Pup is 10 months old. Started on Victor Performance at 8 weeks, and she has been in great shape the entire time.
Great coat, stools, endurance, etc...


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Been feeding the 30/20 teal bag since I came to Texas in January. So far I'm very pleased


----------



## phillip1119 (Sep 6, 2011)

JoeOverby said:


> By far the most popular food I sell to clients is the 24/20......


What seems to make this ratio so popular? I'm a Euk 30/20 lifer, but all this talk of change has gotten me thinking....


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

phillip1119 said:


> What seems to make this ratio so popular? I'm a Euk 30/20 lifer, but all this talk of change has gotten me thinking....


id say 26/18 is most popular (purple) for working dogs. or yard dogs the blue which is like 22/10. Field trialers I've polled mostly use 30/20 though


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

Feeding 4 Working dogs and a pug with stomach issues and food allergies. All dogs have been on it for around 4 months and it works great!!


----------



## Jmeade (Dec 18, 2012)

I am in the process of switching from pro plan to Victor. The results are good so far. It is not as easy to find as pro plan in PA but it is cheaper and seems to be a higher quality food.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Jmeade said:


> I am in the process of switching from pro plan to Victor. The results are good so far. It is not as easy to find as pro plan in PA but it is cheaper and seems to be a higher quality food.



The Green Barn In Zelienople. I train with the owner an she recommended this food to me, looks like a good food, fair price. I think Im going to try the Performance with Glucosamine formula


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll echo what most are saying. I've been feeding the 24/20 for 3 months and I am very happy with it.


----------



## VGEOinNTX (Feb 8, 2014)

Two labs on the Yukon River for about 14 months. Both eat it up, never any left. 
Both coats are good and shiny, no stool issues that I've noticed. 
No complaints with Victor here.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Chessie pup started on TOTW and his stools were constantly loose, switched to Victor(red bag) and he has done fantastic. Switched our old lady to it as well this week and no problems so far.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

I switched to Victor (24/20) 1 month ago and just found a new dealer near our new kennel (I know, a ton of transitions!) our old location was 40 min from a dealer, but now we're 20.. So I switched as soon as I could.

Stools were firmer/darker almost immediately. All dogs have more energy than before, and coats are good. So far, so good! 

My dealer did get a new distributer and he called asking if I wanted anything different... Has anyone fed both the 24/20 and 30/20? If so, what was the difference? Particularly in the amount you fed and energy level.


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

We have been feeding Victor to all our dogs nearly a year. Feed 1/2 less than other brand- Only food that would keep weight on my husband's competitive field pointers. So far very satisfied and reasonable in price. We feed professional (purple bag) and approx $35 with tax per bag.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Bartona500 said:


> I switched to Victor (24/20) 1 month ago and just found a new dealer near our new kennel (I know, a ton of transitions!) our old location was 40 min from a dealer, but now we're 20.. So I switched as soon as I could.
> 
> Stools were firmer/darker almost immediately. All dogs have more energy than before, and coats are good. So far, so good!
> 
> My dealer did get a new distributer and he called asking if I wanted anything different... Has anyone fed both the 24/20 and 30/20? If so, what was the difference? Particularly in the amount you fed and energy level.


I have fed both. I think the energy levels are the same on both. I fed the same amount of both. The only real difference I can see is the color of the bag! I asked my food guy who has a degree from Cornell in nutrition what his opinion was. He told me the 24/20 hands down... that the extra 6% protein was not necessary. I have seen zero fall of in energy or recovery since switching from Euk 30/20. IMO, its just a better food.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Granddaddy said:


> Another consideration is that I am opening a boarding kennel & will need to decide soon what feeds I'll offer.


David, where will your boarding kennel be located? Bobo Banks?

Long time no talk. I hope everything is going great.

Phillip


----------



## ze6464 (Jun 25, 2010)

David

I started feeding the Victor beef and brown rice all life stage 23/11 to my retired retrievers and they are doing great on it. I buy mine right there in Newnan. They carry all of the stages.


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Bruce do you know were can you buy victor in the Dalton Ga. area


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Andy Buck said:


> Hey Bruce do you know were can you buy victor in the Dalton Ga. area


Victor's website says 41 Feed and Garden in Dalton carries it.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

achiro said:


> Chessie pup started on TOTW and his stools were constantly loose, switched to Victor(red bag) and he has done fantastic. Switched our old lady to it as well this week and no problems so far.


Is that around teh time he started to smell fishy?


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been feeding my 2 year old YLM the Green Victor bag with the glucosamine. I think its 26/18 and he's done great on it. Solid stools, less stools, and held his weight nicely. My trainer has recently switched from Victor to Purina and he's not hold weight very well and is requiring nearly twice the amount of food to maintain weight.


----------



## Chris Krause (Jun 29, 2011)

We began feeding Victor January 2013 at the kennel. We started out at the purple 26/18 bag. We switched to the red bag 24/20 and have had great results. We keep 30+ dogs in training at all time. We've had a few not do well on it but I think that is going to be with everything. Stool is more firm. Bowls are empty. Dogs are Happy! I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## the dogfather (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been feeding Victor for 6 years now. With a dozen dogs I get varying results. The older dogs do better on Victor than they did on Pro Plan or Diamond. Great digestability. Off season (I have GSP's) I mix a maintenance formula with the normal 26/18 green bag. My dogs get fat on the 30/20. I like seeing 3 ribs on a fit dog. Overall I can feed pups to seniors the same feed. The green formula has glucosamine and chonjointrin? which I'd like to think is helping. I've got some 9 year olds that stay in the field as long as the 2 year olds. The word here in Texas is Victor is going to larger single source distributors and the local feed stores are being pushed out. I hope you out of state guys don't lose your source. I've been buying by the pallet and picking up 10 bags at a time to keep fresh inventory. Local feed store loves the cash flow aspect and I like the locked in price for 5 months. Overall it's a good enough product line I'll have to be cut off of my source to change.


----------



## the dogfather (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been feeding Victor for 6 years now. With a dozen dogs I get varying results. The older dogs do better on Victor than they did on Pro Plan or Diamond. Great digestability. Off season (I have GSP's) I mix a maintenance formula with the normal 26/18 green bag. My dogs get fat on the 30/20. I like seeing 3 ribs on a fit dog. Overall I can feed pups to seniors the same feed. The green formula has glucosamine and chonjointrin? which I'd like to think is helping. I've got some 9 year olds that stay in the field as long as the 2 year olds. The word here in Texas is Victor is going to larger single source distributors and the local feed stores are being pushed out. I hope you out of state guys don't lose your source. I've been buying by the pallet and picking up 10 bags at a time to keep fresh inventory. Local feed store loves the cash flow aspect and I like the locked in price for 5 months. Overall it's a good enough product line I'll have to be cut off of my source to change.


----------



## ADB391 (Jan 9, 2014)

So I've read almost every post on this thread. Don't kill me for what I'm about to ask please.

My vet (who is a trusted friend of mine) told me when I bought my pup not to be overly concerned with "high protein" foods. Just to use a good, trusted, name brand. He recommended Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy for me and I like it fine and so does my pup. His analogy was this: "I can drink protein shakes all day and sit on the couch. I'm not going to have a 6 pack and play in the NBA." He went on to say that so much of the dogs composition will depend on genetics and exercise and not as much on the extra 3% or 4% of protein. 

It makes sense to me but I'd be interested to hear another vet's opinion or someone who has a specific example of a dramatic difference. 

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

ADB391 said:


> My vet (who is a trusted friend of mine) told me when I bought my pup not to be overly concerned with "high protein" foods. Just to use a good, trusted, name brand. He recommended Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy for me and I like it fine and so does my pup. His analogy was this: "I can drink protein shakes all day and sit on the couch. I'm not going to have a 6 pack and play in the NBA." He went on to say that so much of the dogs composition will depend on genetics and exercise and not as much on the extra 3% or 4% of protein.


Is your dog going to sit on the couch or are you going to train it? Protein is important for all puppies, of course, and your vet is right for most pet dogs. However, field dogs, especially those training for FT or HT are not sitting on the couch. In fact, many have a hard time keeping weight on with the training they do, so the extra kCal and higher protein does help.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

ADB391 said:


> So I've read almost every post on this thread. Don't kill me for what I'm about to ask please.
> 
> My vet (who is a trusted friend of mine) told me when I bought my pup not to be overly concerned with "high protein" foods. Just to use a good, trusted, name brand. He recommended Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy for me and I like it fine and so does my pup. His analogy was this: "I can drink protein shakes all day and sit on the couch. I'm not going to have a 6 pack and play in the NBA." He went on to say that so much of the dogs composition will depend on genetics and exercise and not as much on the extra 3% or 4% of protein.
> 
> ...


There's a literature on sporting dog injuries and protein content of food. The conclusion is that dogs that ate diets consisting of 30+ percent protein had fewer injuries. There's also a literature about fat content---dogs that had higher fat diets had more stamina. If you like I can find the references but a google search should turn up the summaries. For me to find the original journal articles would take some digging.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

mitty said:


> There's a literature on sporting dog injuries and protein content of food. The conclusion is that dogs that ate diets consisting of 30+ percent protein had fewer injuries. There's also a literature about fat content---dogs that had higher fat diets had more stamina. If you like I can find the references but a google search should turn up the summaries. For me to find the original journal articles would take some digging.


 Please do Mitty. I was thinking of lowering the protein content especially in the winter?


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

ADB391 said:


> So I've read almost every post on this thread. Don't kill me for what I'm about to ask please.
> 
> My vet (who is a trusted friend of mine) told me when I bought my pup not to be overly concerned with "high protein" foods. Just to use a good, trusted, name brand. He recommended Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy for me and I like it fine and so does my pup. His analogy was this: "I can drink protein shakes all day and sit on the couch. I'm not going to have a 6 pack and play in the NBA." He went on to say that so much of the dogs composition will depend on genetics and exercise and not as much on the extra 3% or 4% of protein.
> 
> ...


There is zero requirements for a dog to have carbs except what is found in Mother's milk. Kibble needs to have a Starch source so it maintains its shape. Problem with any kibble is its lack of moisture. Pure muscle meat if fed will have 70-80 % water content. Kibble typically has 5- 10 percent moisture. 

If you want to keep your hunting dog's kidneys healthy always pour at least a cup of fresh filtered water over the kibble and serve. Only time high protein diets can hurt the kidneys is if a health condition has lessoned the kidney function. At that point working with your Vet in finding the right food of high quality proteins at a lesser amount makes a difference. 

So when you look at kibble a couple things tell you how well percentages of protein work for your dog. Each dog has a sweet spot for fat and protein ratios. # 1 a firm well formed small stool means absorption of nutrients took place. Then you translate the results of that in skin and coat and muscle mass. That will also translate to good stamina and performance. Some dogs actually do better on a higher carb food because it helps slow down digestion and keeps the food in the upper bowel longer. 

Dogs unlike humans process fat better if their systems can handle higher amounts. Stool condition once again tells a lot . Most hunting dogs do best on a 30-20 diet. In or around that. That is a tried and true level for the past 30 years. Again each dog is different and may do best on lower protein and more starch/ carbs. 

Keep your dog on a ratio that works and feed more or less depending on activity and temperatures. All Life Stage food that has gone through AAFCO feed trials proves a food works. Many companies today only formulate to AAFCO guide lines and have never tested their food. Feed trials are the Gold standard. 

Stay away from Fish meals today as most are now being sent to China for processing and shipped back to the USA. Unless a manufacturer ensures you the meals are being processed in the States it is a huge risk today. 

My first choice for any Victor product would be the ALS Grain Free 33-16 . Reason is the ingredients and high meat content and varied amino acid profile.


The next would be the Sporting dog 30-20.. it contains some fish meal, but not much. It would be worth calling Victor to find out their source of the Ocean fish meal. Dr. Tim and Annamaet have had to change to Salmon meal sourced in the USA because of the China issue.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Please do Mitty. I was thinking of lowering the protein content especially in the winter?


Here are two articles from Purina about feeding canine athletes---there are references to the scientific literature at the end of each:

http://www.purinavets.eu/PDFs/ResearchReport_vol9-issue1.pdf

Hilary Watson, who does the cookbook, has a nice article "Feeding the canine athlete" that pretty much says the same thing, but some parts I understood better so worth a look:

http://www.hilarywatson.com/athletes.pdf

Here's a newer Purina publication, see the article beginning on p. 60, The New Age of Working Dogs: Different Jobs, Different Diets by Joseph J. Wakshlag, DVM, PhD, DACVN, DACVSMR Cornell University (It is a big file, takes awhile to load)---scientific refs at the end:

http://www.purinavets.eu/PDFs/news/CAN2013_NoCrops.pdf#page=65


----------



## Blue Falcon (Feb 14, 2014)

My dog seems to do great on it. I see no difference in her between victor and pro plan.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Renee for those articles.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Thanks Renee for those articles.


You're welcome.  I hope it has the kind of info you needed.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

mitty said:


> Here are two articles from Purina about feeding canine athletes---there are references to the scientific literature at the end of each:
> 
> http://www.purinavets.eu/PDFs/ResearchReport_vol9-issue1.pdf
> 
> ...


Be aware that articles written like those are propaganda to sell their products. Most of what they said is Marketing their product. 

Guys like Dr. Tim can tell you way more about feeding Canine Athletes. feeding a diet with more then one third coming from carbs is asking for long term health issues.

Sled dog racers have really been the new pioneers of dog nutrition.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

.44 magnum said:


> Be aware that articles written like those are propaganda to sell their products. Most of what they said is Marketing their product.
> 
> Guys like Dr. Tim can tell you way more about feeding Canine Athletes. feeding a diet with more then one third coming from carbs is asking for long term health issues.
> 
> Sled dog racers have really been the new pioneers of dog nutrition.


They are not all propaganda articles to sell their products. 

Much of the literature they cite in the Purina articles was not conducted by Purina. 

Hilary Watson does not work for Purina.

I find it really annoying that you can hate on Purina because they are trying to sell dog food, but it is ok to love Dr. Tim, who is also trying to sell dog food.

P.S. One of the authors of the first Purina piece is a musher.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

mitty said:


> They are not all propaganda articles to sell their products.
> 
> Much of the literature thin those artclesy cite in the Purina articles was not conducted by Purina.
> 
> ...


Really no comparing Dr. Tim's products to any Purina. It is like day and night. Is there any meat in Purina anymore? If any not enough to keep your dog in optimum condition. 

The more field trialers that start using Dr. TIM'S are going to spread the word on results. Every other line in those articles was marketing. Feeding is an idividual task . You or I can argue about food till we turn blue. Just ask yourself why Dallas Seavey feeds Dr. Tim's and not Pro Plan. 

It's all about results. No dog event places more stress on a dog then the Ididarod.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

.44 magnum said:


> Really no comparing Dr. Tim's products to any Purina. It is like day and night. Is there any meat in Purina anymore? If any not enough to keep your dog in optimum condition.
> 
> The more field trialers that start using Dr. TIM'S are going to spread the word on results. Every other line in those articles was marketing. Feeding is an idividual task . You or I can argue about food till we turn blue. Just ask yourself why Dallas Seavey feeds Dr. Tim's and not Pro Plan.
> 
> It's all about results. No dog event places more stress on a dog then the Ididarod.


Pheasant guiding in SD for 70 days in a row is the Marathon not the sprint of the Iditarod. Dogs run much better in cooler temps, however that weather in AK can be brutal then again so can a 70 degree day in October spending 6 hrs crashing thru 3ft high CRP. Packed snow is friendlier on feet than, cattail sloughs, gravel roads, and corn stubble. 

Mushers aren't the only ones exploring better dog fuel.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Pheasant guiding in SD for 70 days in a row is the Marathon not the sprint of the Iditarod. Dogs run much better in cooler temis s, however that weather in AK can be brutal then again so can a 70 degree day in October spending 6 hrs crashing thru 3ft high CRP. Packed snow is friendlier on feet than, cattail sloughs, gravel roads, and corn stubble.
> 
> Mushers aren't the only ones exploring better dog fuel.


So mushers are not training during the summer? The race is the end result of yearly training. Most of the research comes during those long summer days.

I am sure Dr. Tim has total respect for those hunting their dogs. He has been freely giving advice on hunting forums for years. What he has taught many is to ask questions and he will tell you about his food and experience.

Trust me he tried the same products we all have and then decided a better food was needed. His food is not perfect, no kibble is. Evevy dog has a food it does better on. At least he is open to telling how much meat is actually in his product. Let me know when Euk and Pro Plan tell you.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

.44 magnum said:


> Really no comparing Dr. Tim's products to any Purina. It is like day and night. Is there any meat in Purina anymore? If any not enough to keep your dog in optimum condition.
> 
> The more field trialers that start using Dr. TIM'S are going to spread the word on results. Every other line in those articles was marketing. Feeding is an idividual task . You or I can argue about food till we turn blue. Just ask yourself why Dallas Seavey feeds Dr. Tim's and not Pro Plan.
> 
> It's all about results. No dog event places more stress on a dog then the Ididarod.


What in the world does this have to do with my comment? Someone was looking for information about nutrition for the canine athlete. I pointed them to some sources so they could read about it. Knock it off!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

.44 magnum said:


> So mushers are not training during the summer? The race is the end result of yearly training. Most of the research comes during those long summer days.
> 
> I am sure Dr. Tim has total respect for those hunting their dogs. He has been freely giving advice on hunting forums for years. What he has taught many is to ask questions and he will tell you about his food and experience.
> 
> Trust me he tried the same products we all have and then decided a better food was needed. His food is not perfect, no kibble is. Evenvy dog has a food it does better on. At least he is open to telling how much meat is actually in his product. Let me know when Euk and Pro Plan tell you.


Sled dog guys train all summer ? What ya think retriever trainers do all summer ?

Euk did at one time, Fromm did and Anneameat did, Caribou Creek Gold did. Actually Fromm sent me ALL the nutritional studies they did analysis on the original formula - Pretty much the whole play book.


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Pheasant guiding in SD for 70 days in a row is the Marathon not the sprint of the Iditarod. Dogs run much better in cooler temps, however that weather in AK can be brutal then again so can a 70 degree day in October spending 6 hrs crashing thru 3ft high CRP. Packed snow is friendlier on feet than, cattail sloughs, gravel roads, and corn stubble.
> 
> Mushers aren't the only ones exploring better dog fuel.



You can not possibly compare sled dogs to retrievers. They are not on the same level. You jump in a sled and let your pheasant dog pull you around while you are hunting with out stopping all day long, then your getting closer to comparison but still not there. 

No comparison with training either. A retriever might run a few 300 yard blinds a day and maybe he gets a good couple mile run for cardio and endurance but that is still not even close to the same level sled dogs go through. 

Retriever Trainers and hunters are switching to Dr. Tim's because the sled dogs prove that it is the absolute best when it comes to performance. 

I am a retriever owner (not even a field trialer, just a hunter) but I have spent enough time talking with my wifes cousin, who runs sled dogs and I promise you they aren't on the same playing field.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

mitty said:


> What in the world does this have to do with my comment? Someone was looking for information about nutrition for the canine athlete. I pointed them to some sources so they could read about it. Knock it off!


Calm down. Your comments were trying to start a fight with magnum and he didn't take your bait. He kept to his position and opinion. 

What in his post was offensive towards you and what should he knock off?

Do you work for Purina or something?


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL

My dog food is better than your dog food !!!!!!! Nanna nanna boo boo !  

Lighten up a bit .44 mag.... It's really unnecessary to run to every dog food post and exclaim Dr Tim's is better food.. *we get it !(I wouldn't even argue there is a better kibble)* But we're not all gonna run out and pay $75 a bag when our dog is mostly laying on the couch... hell even folks that train every day most likely won't see significant improvement in their dogs simply due to using a marginally better dog food... 

I understand Dr Tim's sponsors/advertises on this site... cool I'll click the link and have a look, its appreciated.. But on the other hand how many of these specialty food companies are sponsoring large dog events with $$$$$$ ??? How many are supporting organization like http://www.ussportsman.org and conversely how many are supporting the HSUS ???? The big commercial companies are not perfect and neither are their foods.. but sometimes we make compromises... 

It's not all about feeding the "best" food... so YMMV


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Cowtown said:


> Calm down. Your comments were trying to start a fight with magnum and he didn't take your bait. He kept to his position and opinion.
> 
> What in his post was offensive towards you and what should he knock off?
> 
> Do you work for Purina or something?


Did you look at the articles? Do you see any recommendations in them about dog food brands? Are they full of false science as .44 claims?


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

mitty said:


> Did you look at the articles? Do you see any recommendations in them about dog food brands? Are they full of false science as .44 claims?


Yes I did read them. I'm not going to get in the middle of or drawn into your and magnum's spat.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

Getting back to Victor.. if you go to their web page they tell you how much of each diets protein is coming from animal sources. 

If you call Euk or Purina they tell you it is classified information. Like you are going to steal their formulas. Proprietary information. While all those who are happy with Purina or P&G it is every right that you as a customer should have questions answered when you call customer service, or the web site should post protein content by animal and or plant matter. Pro Plan today is very expensive, and the reason is the advertising budget, not the quality of ingredients. Your dog cares nothing about TV advertisements, but what his body is telling you it needs lots of meat. 

You can go back 40 years of kibble manufacturing, even to the original Pro Plan, and the reason for one dog food being better is meat content. Todays new manufacturing equipment allow more meat to be used if a company cares to.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Cowtown said:


> Yes I did read them. I'm not going to get in the middle of or drawn into your and magnum's spat.


Sheesh, Then why did you respond to my comment to .44 in the first place?


----------



## laurelwood (Dec 1, 2011)

David, my Chessie male has been a picky eater with digestive troubles most of his life until I switched to Victor over a year ago. He cleans his bowl, I've had to cut his food back to keep him from getting too heavy (a dog I've struggled to put weight on his entire life) and his tummy troubles have disappeared. All of my dogs have done really well on it, coats and muscle tone have never looked better. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

sapitrucha said:


> Victor is the worst dog food I've ever fed, loose stools and after a couple of months the coats fade. I tried it 2 different times and the end result was the same. Several people I know that feed it had the same issues.
> 
> If you want to get away from the corn try Dr. Tims or Nutri Source, awesome foods with no corn.


I have fed Victor for 2 years with 2 dogs and had only great results. I am very pleased at how shiny and full their coats looks, and the compliments always come when strangers and friends see them.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

mitty said:


> Sheesh, Then why did you respond to my comment to .44 in the first place?


To tell you to calm down and quit being so dang combative towards someone who is rationally and calmly differing with your opinion. Many who can't intellectually articulate their opinion act as you have.

So carry on. 

Sheesh


----------



## labber (Nov 5, 2012)

...............................


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Cowtown said:


> To tell you to calm down and quit being so dang combative towards someone who is rationally and calmly differing with your opinion. Many who can't intellectually articulate their opinion act as you have.
> 
> So carry on.
> 
> Sheesh


Cowtown, you keep changing your mind, first you want to be in on it, then you don't, now you do. 

It is outrageous that anonymous posters can dismiss a whole body of literature and insult the scientists that produced it simply because they don't like the publisher. One of the articles I linked is written by a scientist who is a university professor and practicing veterinary doctor that specializes in veterinary sports medicine; Dr. Wakshlag has no declared affiliation with Purina. One of the other articles is by a canine nutritionist who makes a living consulting and is not affiliated with Purina. Two of the articles are summaries of research written by PhDs that work for Purina, but they are merely summarizing existing literature. If you or .44 had actually read them you would see that they are about altering protein, fat and carbohydrate composition in the diets of dogs with different jobs. There is nothing in them advocating a brand of dog food. If you want to fault the pieces then read them and talk about what is wrong with their research, not what is wrong with one of the publishers in a list. 

If people really want to make an informed choice about what to feed a dog then they ought to read research about it rather than survey their friends about how they feel about it. These dog food threads might actually provide information for people if we could talk about the food science, but that is apparently impossible because here I am wasting even more time for having the silly notion that people might read about canine nutrition rather than surveying their friends about how shiny their dogs' coats are or how firm the poop is. 

If you want to criticize those articles, find something that the authors actually wrote to pick on. The authors of the articles are real flesh and blood people whose work deserves at least that much respect.

P.S. Apologies to .44 for the rehash.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

What are you all paying/bag for Victor?


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been feeding Victor for 3 years and like it. I feed the Professional - red bag during the winter it has more protein & fat. Then feed the Lamb, Chicken or Salmon over the summer because they are not working as much and it's hotter. It's less fat. I have 4 labs and they all tolerate it different. One gains weight on the red bag even though she works hard, so I cut back. But they all have good stools and coats. I have been happy so far with them.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

On the mixes I'm now feeding a 24/20 switching off a 30/20 (Same brand); I used to feed a good quality dog food and not pay attention to these levels; until I was advised to switch to a 30/20 and saw the energy level go through the roof. However something was off with my dogs and the 30/20; coats were never good and their weight would fluctuate significantly (especially during hunting season). They seem to do much better on the 24/20, energy's the same, coats are great, weight stable; they actually tend to gain weight on it (weird but I feed 1/2 cup less than the 30/20), and I didn't have to supplement during hunting season as I usually do. Thus far the 24-20 seems to be the ideal protein/fat mixture for my dogs, no scientific explanation I can think of; they just do better on it.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

JBlack said:


> What are you all paying/bag for Victor?


30/20 (teal)=$32
other working dog blends (purple, green, red)=$30


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

We're transitioning to the Victor Performance with joint health, 26/18. I suppose I could go to the 24/20 but I felt having the extra Gluc and Chond would be better suited to the age and activity level we do.

I had them on Nutrisource performance 30/20 and they did good on it and no complaints but $8 a bag cheaper and I feel I have a comparable food. As long as they do good then we will stick with it, if not then its back to Nutrisource which I believe is a good food with little recognition.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

JBlack said:


> What are you all paying/bag for Victor?


$32.00 for 24/20 (red bag)


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Just bought my first bag of the 26/18 with joint care and paid $39.54. Looks like my store is a little higher than the others but I am interested to see how it goes.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

JBlack said:


> Just bought my first bag of the 26/18 with joint care and paid $39.54. Looks like my store is a little higher than the others but I am interested to see how it goes.



I received quotes from 2 different vendors and ranged from 37.99-39.99 .


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

blake_mhoona said:


> 30/20 (teal)=$32
> other working dog blends (purple, green, red)=$30


Any chance you could send some down here ???? Sheesh !!!!! Its $40 for the 30/20 and $44 for the other bags....  The food is good though... not complaining just stating a fact


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Not any cheaper to feed Victor here either about the same price as PPP. Sometimes PPP is cheaper.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

The variance in price is interesting.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Here are prices for various Victor feeds in a DFW area feed store based on a shipment they received yesterday. these are 40# Bags

High Energy Formula $30.30
Professional Formula $29.75
High Pro $31.75
Lamb Veal & Brown Rice $38.15
Performance/glucosamine $30.25
Beef & Brown Rice $28.95

Grain Free 30# Bags

Yukon River Salmon & Sweet potato $39.83
Active Dog & puppy $36.29
Joint Health/Glucosamine $36.95
Ultra Pro $41.46


----------



## Nate Demander (Sep 18, 2008)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Here are prices for various Victor feeds in a DFW area feed store based on a shipment they received yesterday. these are 40# Bags
> 
> High Energy Formula $30.30
> Professional Formula $29.75
> ...


Prices here at the one local feed store that carries Victor are running an average of $10 more per bag than the prices that Mike listed. The same flavors and bag sizes, but a bit more expensive.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Nate Demander said:


> Prices here at the one local feed store that carries Victor are running an average of $10 more per bag than the prices that Mike listed. The same flavors and bag sizes, but a bit more expensive.


It appears that the food is made locally so that may be the reason for some of the difference. Also, this was a small Mom and Pop feed store, so their markup may be less. They also carried Diamond and TOTW.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

We bought a bag of the Performance/Glucosamine and started the transition this evening.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Very little transportation cost for Mike as compared to Wyoming.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Here are prices for various Victor feeds in a DFW area feed store based on a shipment they received yesterday. these are 40# Bags
> 
> High Energy Formula $30.30
> Professional Formula $29.75
> ...


spot on with what we are getting here in benton at our co-op feed store as well as what my dad charges for his in SW arkansas


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Where is your dad's place Blake?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Little feed store in Lenard / Trenton Tx had Victor at the above prices. My best bet is Greely Co and they are the prices that Nate stated.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Dman said:


> Where is your dad's place Blake?


hope arkansas. Mhoon's Jewelry (and feed lol)

i see that you are in NE Texas. i believe there is a place in genoa that sells it. check victors website and enter your zip code it'll give you closest dealer


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

So far Victor dog food seems to be a good replacement for Euk. P.P. with my labs.


JT


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

21% more food with Victor for 32% reduction in cost. Also, no corn, wheat, soy or gluten with Victor. It's too early in the transition to tell anything but so far they like it mixed with Euk. We are at the 50/50 stage. No change in stools.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

blake_mhoona said:


> hope arkansas. Mhoon's Jewelry (and feed lol)
> 
> i see that you are in NE Texas. i believe there is a place in genoa that sells it. check victors website and enter your zip code it'll give you closest dealer


I have a dealer near my house and there is one in Genoa. Just wanted to have as many options as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Meagan Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> They seem to do much better on the 24/20, energy's the same, coats are great, weight stable; they actually tend to gain weight on it (weird but I feed 1/2 cup less than the 30/20), and I didn't have to supplement during hunting season as I usually do.


I would guess that is because of the extra carbs. At least that is what I noticed when my Lab ate the Fromm classics compared to the grain free formulas.


----------



## Julie Rihn (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a holistic pet food shop. Spoke with Dr. Tims regarding his foods. He mentioned (he is a vet) that when using his foods (and I suppose other high quality kibble), if the dog has diarrhea cut the food portion in half. It is very rich ad you may need to work up to your optimum meal size. Always switch the dog over 4-5 days to avoid loose stools. You can always add canned pumpkin to the meal. It helps regulate stools. Too soft give pumpkin. Too hard give pumpkin. 
The only thing I don't like about Dr. Tim's is that he only offers a chicken protein.
Just got the Victor in. Anxious to hear what folks have to say. Looks super awesome and USA made!!!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Julie Rihn said:


> I have a holistic pet food shop. Spoke with Dr. Tims regarding his foods. He mentioned (he is a vet) that when using his foods (and I suppose other high quality kibble), if the dog has diarrhea cut the food portion in half. It is very rich ad you may need to work up to your optimum meal size. Always switch the dog over 4-5 days to avoid loose stools. You can always add canned pumpkin to the meal. It helps regulate stools. Too soft give pumpkin. Too hard give pumpkin.
> The only thing I don't like about Dr. Tim's is that he only offers a chicken protein.
> Just got the Victor in. Anxious to hear what folks have to say. Looks super awesome and USA made!!!


We will be finished with the transition Sunday. It's early but so far no problems. All the dogs like it and I have not noticed any change in stools, no gas, etc.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> We will be finished with the transition Sunday. It's early but so far no problems. All the dogs like it and I have not noticed any change in stools, no gas, etc.


us too, so far it has been a good transition


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Our transition was absolutely seamless. I am very happy with it.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

It's been three weeks since we switched. Dogs love it however I think they would eat a bowl of rocks if you put it down for them. Stools firm as before and maybe a little less volume. Probably too early to see a difference in their coats. All I know is that yellow dog likes to shed and I don't think anything will change that.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

I've been feeding Victor 30/20 for about two years now. The dogs seem to love it and I like the results and the price. The teal colored bag runs 29.99 and a .50 discount per bag if I buy 10 or more bags. I buy it at Union Kennel supply in El Dorado, AR.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Jan 24, 2005)

Thinking of switching to victor professional formula.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

I tried it twice, dogs went down hill both times. Loose stools, dull coats... Went to Dr. Tims and wow what a great food for pups..


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

I switched last summer to the 30/20. Dog loves it, coat looks good. Farm supply down the road has it for $34 so no ordering either.


----------



## wilhitr (Dec 30, 2014)

I've tried several different and more expensive brands but have always came back to Purina Pro Plan and have no plan on changing.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've been feeding Victor High Energy 24/20 (red bag) and am very happy with it. Coats are good, stools are good, and the dogs that had yeasty ears are now cleared up.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I like the Victor brand foods, the dogs like them and my wallet likes them too.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I can feed Purina Pro Plan Performance cheaper then I can feed Victor 30/20 and the dogs do better on it as well.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Jan 24, 2005)

Gerald Kelley said:


> I can feed Purina Pro Plan Performance cheaper then I can feed Victor 30/20 and the dogs do better on it as well.


Pro Plan $46 a bag 37 lbs. Victor Professional formula 26/16 $28.99 40 lb bag. I have fed PP forever. The last bag I bought was Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. I actually seem to think my dog is doing better on Diamond vs PP. Just scared to keep feeding it.

Were actually only about 90 minutes apart. There is a store just west of you that sells the Victor for $29.99. Everywhere I have checked the Victor is no more than $31.99. You must be buying PP by the ship load.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

The last few times I have ordered Pro Plan Performance from Chewys and petsmart it was $31-$33 plus free shipping. Most I have paid is $37 a bag those weight circles are worth about $4 to. I can get the 26/28 victor for around that same price and the 30/20 Victor was like $35$36 I haven't looked at it in a few months though.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone been weaning litters on Victor? I recently switched to the 30/20 from Dr. Tims Pursuit due to cost. My adult dogs are doing great but I have a new litter on the ground I am thinking of weaning with this food.


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

I feed the 30/20 teal bag...Hi performance I think. It's been great for my young pup to young adult...now 10 months. Zero shedding....compact stools....dog had great energy. I pay $34 for 40 #.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

for under $1/lb i wish it worked for my dogs....geeeesh


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

kona's mom said:


> Has anyone been weaning litters on Victor? I recently switched to the 30/20 from Dr. Tims Pursuit due to cost. My adult dogs are doing great but I have a new litter on the ground I am thinking of weaning with this food.


I weaned a litter 3 years ago on the Victor 30/20. All my dogs are on it, even my wife's lap dog. All do great. Small firm stool, shiny coat, and tons of energy. Puppies weaned on the 30/20, blended, with warm water, works great.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone transition from proplan to victor 30/20 for allergy reasons with success?


----------



## OK Shooter (Apr 17, 2009)

Tried and not my favorite


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Daren Galloway said:


> Anyone transition from proplan to victor 30/20 for allergy reasons with success?


Not from Pro Plan, but from a grain free food. The Hi Pro Plus had low carbs which have resulted in less yeast and itching for my dog with allergies and yeast problems. Only had her on it about one month, so hoping for even more improvement.


----------

